# Young, French and desperate



## GAP (14 Apr 2012)

I know next to nothing about French Schools in France, but from the sounds of this article it is definitely sick.....

Young, French and desperate
Article Link
Geert De Clercq, Reuters  Apr 13, 2012

BORDEAUX, France — Boualem Ben Moussa has delivered pizzas, worked on a building site, washed dishes in a restaurant and delivered more pizzas.

School was not his thing, he says. Now 28, he dropped out at 16 and has since stumbled from short-term contract to short-term contract.

But things are looking up. In Lormont, a dreary suburb northeast of Bordeaux, he and a dozen other young men of mainly immigrant origin are refurbishing two apartments in a complex of 1970s housing blocks, part of a second-chance education project.

As they adapt the residences for senior citizens, they learn new skills as masons, tilers, electricians and painters. Ben Moussa wants to become a plasterer.

Ophelie Latil is also 28 and she liked school. She has a double master’s degree in law and management, and specialised in intellectual property. But despite her higher education, she too has never had a permanent contract, alternating between periods of unemployment and short-term jobs unrelated to her skills.

Ben Moussa and Latil represent the two faces of a generation of desperate French youngsters.

Some 150,000 pupils leave France’s ruthlessly selective education system every year with no diploma whatsoever. Many end up in bleak suburbs around the big cities, where youth unemployment is high and crime is rife.

“Those who cannot follow in school are left behind, that’s how it works. They just don’t take care of you,” Ben Moussa said.

Those who do have diplomas face the barrier of a rigid labor market that overprotects the older generation and offers young people an endless series of temporary contracts, forcing them to delay mortgage and marriage for years.

“It’s exasperating. In the first decade of my adult life I want to live like an adult,” said Latil, a member of youth action group “Génération Précaire” (Precarious Generation).

In a presidential election campaign dominated by concerns about taxation, immigration and public debt, youth and education have not taken centre stage. But French youth have a way of inviting themselves into the debate.

In the autumn of 2005, weeks of rioting rocked poor suburbs around the country and made the integration of frustrated youth a big issue in the 2007 election. This year, a month before the first round of voting on April 22, a young Islamist gunman killed seven people in and around the southern city of Toulouse.

The intelligence service was criticized for not catching the killer. But some critics say it was the education system that failed first. The gunman – Mohamed Merah, a 23-year-old of Algerian origin – dropped out of school at 16, failed vocational training for car bodywork and drifted into petty crime, ending up in jail, where he came in contact with radical Muslim views.

“Not all youngsters who are on the wrong path become Mohamed Merahs, but idleness and the lack of human relations is the worst thing for young people, and often they take refuge in delinquency,” said Matthieu Neny, who runs the Batiform training centre where Ben Moussa is putting his life back on track.

While the problem of unskilled youth is concentrated in the suburbs, the inability of graduates to find steady jobs and a feeling that today’s children face a life more difficult than their parents explain a wider funk in French society.

“For the young as well as for their parents, entering the labor market is a major concern, contributing to the habitual pessimism of the French, and that has an impact on what voters expect from the candidates,” said Anne Muxel, a sociologist who has written about youth and politics.

In December, Gallup International’s annual survey of 51 countries found that France is the most pessimistic country in the world about the economic outlook, and the French are more downbeat than they have ever been in the past 30 years.

The only politician who has put youth front and centre of his platform is Socialist challenger Francois Hollande, running neck-and-neck with Sarkozy in voting intention polls for the first round, and leading him for the May 6 runoff.

“If I am elected president, I want to be judged against one and only one objective: whether young people will have a better life at the end of my mandate in 2017 than in 2012,” Hollande said in a keynote speech in January.

This may be even harder than balancing the state budget, another of his campaign promises.

His first priority is to reform schools. France has a meritocratic tradition dating back to the creation of a uniform, free and secular public education system in the 1880s. Children are tested from primary school onwards, with the aim of selecting the best students and directing them to top schools.

Those who do best in exams go on to top high schools such as the Henri-IV and Louis-le-Grand Lycees in Paris, and continue via even more selective “prepa” classes to the “grandes ecoles” that train a few thousand elite students per year.

The very best vie for the Ecole Nationale d’Administration (ENA), which takes only about 100 students a year, who become top civil servants, ministers and CEOs of large companies. Hollande himself is an “enarque”, as ENA graduates are called.

A system that guarantees success for so few produces failure for many, especially those whose parents do not have the means or the knowledge to help their children play the game.

SORTING MACHINE

In “La machine a trier” (“The Sorting Machine”), published last year, four researchers describe the French education system as one that continually classifies and eliminates, condemning the bottom part of every class to perpetual failure.

Olivier Galland, one of the authors, said that in a society with mass access to education, schools need a northern European focus on individual ability, teamwork and success for everyone.

“In a way, French school is a continuation of the Ancien Regime where the diploma replaces the nobility title,” he said, referring to the period before the 1789 revolution.

All candidates in this year’s election agree the education system is sick, but they prescribe different remedies.

Hollande says he will create 60,000 new jobs in education, pledges to halve the number of students who leave school without a diploma and plans to give every youngster between 16 and 18 some form of training or assistance.

Reversing a Sarkozy decision, Hollande also plans to add half a day to the school week – without adding subject matter – to give children more time to learn.

“The first thing that all great thinkers about education recommend, from Jean-Jacques Rousseau onwards, is to give a child time. But in our system, those who need a little more time are immediately set up for failure,” said Vincent Peillon, Hollande’s top education advisor and a likely education minister if the Socialists win.

Sarkozy wants teachers to spend more time helping kids after hours and proposes they increase the number of hours they spend at school from 18 to 26 per week in return for a 25 percent pay increase. He has also said he will exempt teachers from his policy of not replacing one in two retiring civil servants, and proposed a specialised youth bank to guarantee student loans. 
More on link


----------



## Brad Sallows (14 Apr 2012)

Welcome to the home of dirigisme.

I've noticed that this class of people manages to live very well despite the hard work of fulfilling their noble duty to run the nation.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Apr 2012)

The whole article had one key phrase:



> “Those who cannot follow in school are left behind, that’s how it works. They just don’t take care of you,” Ben Moussa said.



That attitude, right there, is what ails not only the French, but most of our societies today. 

It's about time little Johnny failed for being stupid or not trying hard enough, instead of being automatically passed with his smarter, harder working peers. The idea that society is responsible to, and for you, simply because you're a citizen, is ludicrous. At least they are getting valuable trades training that if, properly applied, will see them making more money than their degreed classmates.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Apr 2012)




----------



## Kirkhill (14 Apr 2012)

The problem is not just that the system fails the individuals it also fails society.

The selection process convinces the winners that they are demi-gods with an innate right to govern the rabble that they escaped.

That, as Brad alludes to, is the essence of dirigisme. It really doesn't matter who the rulers are in France, or the mechanism by which they are selected.  The inherent difference between France and Britain the Vikings is the French belief that there must be rulers or else society is impossible.  They are entirely uncomfortable with managed chaos.

That article perfectly explains the EU's problem with the Brussels elite.  The silly twits actually believe they are an elite and routinely refer to themselves as intellectuals.  As any proper Brit will tell you the only proper response to somebody with that type of attitude is to laugh him out of the pub and keep him far far away from any decision making.


----------

